# You might be a ninjer if...



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 28, 2009)

If you live in Des Moines, Iowa, and someone breaks into your house and finds 12 swords, a knife collection, and a Playstation 3 - you might be a ninjer...

http://www.desmoinesregister.com/article/20090209/NEWS01/902090321/-1/ENT06


----------



## jarrod (Mar 1, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> - you might be a ninjer...



if you train in ninjitser?

jf


----------



## grydth (Mar 1, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> If you live in Des Moines, Iowa, and someone breaks into your house and finds 12 swords, a knife collection, and a Playstation 3 - you might be a ninjer...
> 
> http://www.desmoinesregister.com/article/20090209/NEWS01/902090321/-1/ENT06





Some of the other stories on the link are even funnier..... the girl caught with marijuana who denied smoking it, she explained to police that she only sells it...... the guy who splatters businesses with a paint ball gun from his car, which car is then tracked by police, who discover he already had an outstanding warrant!


----------

